# Germicidal UV LED



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

Anyone know if LED germicidal ultraviolet lights are commercially available yet?


----------



## Xperthunter (Mar 30, 2015)

Indeed they are: 

http://www.hexatechinc.com/uv-c-led.html


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

COOL! Where to get retail?


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

I contacted the company. The director of business development sent me a nicely informative letter about the product specs and projected launch date.

They're currently targeting the third quarter of this year for the first generation release.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks, Shin. Please keep us informed.


----------

